# Need some info on how to keep plants alive before planting!



## Racie_Gracy (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey everybody!!! This is my first ever post, although I have been reading plenty from this site before I joined. 

My question to you is this... 

I have a bit of an issue, I ordered a bag of Carrib sea eco complete from eBay... Its proved almost impossible to get in Ireland. But I Just received an e-mail to say they wont post here. BUT I'm arranging a courier to get it sent over from England and that is going to take a few days (possibly Wednesday or Thursday)

As if that wasn't headache enough, I've already ordered my plants, and they will be due on Monday or Tuesday

I've ordered a few pygmy chain swords (Echinodorus tenellus) and some java moss. 

Will these plants be ok if they are not planted for a few days? Can I keep them in a bucket of water until I get everything sorted...


im lost... 

Thanks everybody!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I think a bucket of water will be your best bet for the time being
Most plants can survive a day or two of having to float, I know the moss couldn't care less however but keep your eye on the chain sword


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I would rinse them in non chlorinated water and then put them in any container that allows plenty of light, by the time you get them they will be staving for light but the should rebound quickly once they are planted.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

150EH said:


> I would rinse them in non chlorinated water and then put them in any container that allows plenty of light, by the time you get them they will be staving for light but the should rebound quickly once they are planted.


I think u meant to say a container that allows no light

Plant metabolisms slow down in cooler temps. Put them in airtight bags with some water. Not a lot. They need the air if there is no light. And put them in a cooler with a ice pack and keep the temp around 60 if u can. They will survive that way or put them in a bucket of water and set them out under the shade of a tree during sunlight. They will survive that way as well. Direct sunlight will turn them to mush with no nutrients


----------

